# Great Day On de' Pond O' Mexico



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

New forum member Jeff, aka kingfisher#1 and his son Chase from Kentucky jump aboard the Lost Bound Train via need a ride section and off we were heading across a glassy G.O.M.

Started out with a limit of these:









Happy smiles would remain all day as the father and son team continued to fill the box.









Jeff was introduce to a lil Aj pull









Then on to a few of these.








Jeff was determined to get something big off the bottom with a lively cigar and he would not be disappointed. 









Is it another shark or sumtin tasty?









And the table shot with two very happy anglers.









It was great to meet Jeff and his son and see the excitement on their faces all day.

Jimmy


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Still killing'em Jimmy. 

Great job bud.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Awesome looking conditions, what we live for!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job man! that'll work...


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet !!!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Great report with pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## kingfisher#1 (Jul 4, 2012)

As my dad used to say every morning we headed out to the deep blue "another rotten day " with a cheshire smile in tow...! So appreciative that this forum exists, found Capt Jimmy under "share a ride - need a ride" , met at Shoreline Park where the fleeting dawn was met with mornings calm, pushing off to the Gulf where dreams can come true...! Remarkably smooth ride to our first drop to grab our share of the Red Snapper season and that first rig down proved to be "game on"...! Capt said, he has a friend of his from the keys that travels this far north just to a part of the Pensacola Red Snapper season...! It's funny that for most of us, the grass in greener on the other side but I expect that most Captains and fisherman alike consider this water on the Emerald Coast to be their slice of heaven on earth and paradise is exactly where you make it...!!! So enjoyed the hospitality given and the wealth of fishing knowledge emparted by our new found friend. Couldn't possibly asked for a better day fishing with my son and this good man that made us feel so welcome and deserving of a great day that will always remain with us...! Life is what happens to you while you are making other plans...! So for the Offshore boatless many, just try to insure you make sure to do what you have to do to make days like this one a reality...! Thank you so much Capt...!!! Jeff & Chase : =)) 

And so wish ""ma darlin" could have made the trip with us, perhaps next time hopefully sooner than later...!!!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like a happy crew nice mess of fish great pictures thks for posting


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

kingfisher#1 said:


> As my dad used to say every morning we headed out to the deep blue "another rotten day " with a cheshire smile in tow...! So appreciative that this forum exists, found Capt Jimmy under "share a ride - need a ride" , met at Shoreline Park where the fleeting dawn was met with mornings calm, pushing off to the Gulf where dreams can come true...! Remarkably smooth ride to our first drop to grab our share of the Red Snapper season and that first rig down proved to be "game on"...! Capt said, he has a friend of his from the keys that travels this far north just to a part of the Pensacola Red Snapper season...! It's funny that for most of us, the grass in greener on the other side but I expect that most Captains and fisherman alike consider this water on the Emerald Coast to be their slice of heaven on earth and paradise is exactly where you make it...!!! So enjoyed the hospitality given and the wealth of fishing knowledge emparted by our new found friend. Couldn't possibly asked for a better day fishing with my son and this good man that made us feel so welcome and deserving of a great day that will always remain with us...! Life is what happens to you while you are making other plans...! So for the Offshore boatless many, just try to insure you make sure to do what you have to do to make days like this one a reality...! Thank you so much Capt...!!! Jeff & Chase : =))
> 
> And so wish ""ma darlin" could have made the trip with us, perhaps next time hopefully sooner than later...!!!


Jeff, you most certainly welcomed, enjoyed meeting/fishing with you and Chase.

Jimmy


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job getting em on some fishies Jimmy!!!! CONGRATS to some good memories!!!!


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Great job, nice pic's... Nothing like fishin with Dad, Trips like that, make the best memories of all.


----------

